
Most 'meat' in 2040 will not come from dead animals - eplanit
https://www.theguardian.com/environment/2019/jun/12/most-meat-in-2040-will-not-come-from-slaughtered-animals-report
======
kneel
I attempted to go vegetarian and noticed significant hair loss, very quickly
back on the meat wagon. Googling around it seems that anecdotally, this is a
very real phenomenon.

Vegetarian and vegan diets, for me, seem entirely too strict. I'm cutting down
on meat consumption but my deep suspicion is that the body is better off with
protein dense meals every now and then. I would guess even more so for growing
children.

~~~
sterkekoffie
Vegetarian doesn't mean low-protein. The "Beyond Burger," for example, has the
same amount of complete protein as 80/20 ground beef, as does a half cup of
red lentils.

------
asnack
The quote stating most meat will not come from animals is from , "Rosie Wardle
of the Jeremy Coller Foundation, a philanthropic organisation focused on
sustainable food systems", who stated

"If anything, predictions that 60% of the world’s ‘meat’ will not come from
slaughtered animals in 20 years’ time may be an underestimation."

However also in the article is a quote "The report estimates 35% of all meat
will be cultured in 2040 and 25% will be vegan replacements." from A.T.
Kearney, who is an American global management consulting firm.

Pretty different predictions here being rolled together. 35% sounds a lot more
realistic, given the short timeline. I just want ground 'beef' to cost less
than $5lb. Get below that and I bet it really takes off.

------
jmhobbs
While a laudable environmental goal, I just don't see that much industrial
farming shut down in just 20 years.

------
efiecho
I have actually increased the consumption of good quality meat over the last
few years, not reduced it, and this has significantly improved my life
quality.

Not going to eat any plant-based "meat" and this is also true for most of the
people I know.

~~~
reureu
Have you tried any of them? My very carnivorous friends actually enjoy and
sometimes prefer Beyond Meat, Impossible Burger, and Field Roast. My mom tried
a Beyond Burger a few weeks ago, and then actually asked to have it again a
few days later. They're totally different in taste, texture, and composition
than the crusty Morningstar or Boca patties from a decade ago.

